# The Great Musician's...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

While in England my daughter found a "magazine" titled; 

The Great Musician's. A week by week study of the world's greatest composer's and their music.

Actually it is a 12 page folio discussing a composer with a record, that's right a record, (331/3 rpm) of one of their work's. The whole series looks at 20 great composer's. 
One could subscribe to it and have it delivered to your home.
It was published by Fabbri and Partner's Limited (1966).
I actually have not read or listened to the music yet. The edition I have is edition no.8 Tchaikovsky part 2. The music is Violin Concerto in D Major opus 35.

Have any of you heard of or seen these? I have it in my mind to try to collect the other edition's.

On a different note we visited a second hand store yesterday as a way to waste some time while my daughter was involved with some medical test's.
I found that pot of gold everyone is always searching for!! 
For 45 cents each I left with 11 cassettes of classical music. Bach's Brandenburg Concerto's, Beethoven, Schubert, also on vinyl I found;

Stravinsky:The Firebird (complete ballet) on Columbia records 1962

Haydn; Symphony no.94 in G major and Symphony no. 99 in E flat Major
on FFrr label from London

Beethoven Sonata's; Pathetique, Appassionata and Moonlight. Vox productions

Schubert's Symphony no.9 in C on Columbia record's. 

All the album's were 99 cents and seem to be in pretty good shape for their age.

Some of this music I am not familiar with yet but boy didn't I feel like a kid in a candy store.

I also purchased my first classical CD's. Both Haydn- 
Symphony 101 and Symphony 104
English Chamber Orchestra 
Jeffery Tate

Symphony no.31 and Symphony no.45
Orhestra of St. Lukes
Sir Charles Mackerras

 
Guess I have some listening to do....


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

For 45 cents, they can't be bad. I was lurking once at a local shop here, and they had a basket with old casettes for a couple of bucks each. I found an old tape of Leonard Pennario (?) playing the concerto by Grieg and Rach's Paganini Rhapsody. And when I say "I found a tape" I really mean it, it had no box or label...


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

Please tell me the magazine didn't have that apostrophe in the title. 

Gorgeous doggy in your post, though.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Aigen,

You can breathe easy ...there is no apostroph'e in the titl'e 
thanks for the compliment regarding my dog. I agree he is gorgeous and wonderful too!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Fancy that this is an old post but- I've found a collection of these tiles - "The Great Musicians" Fabbri and Partner's Limited (1966)- with no apostrophe either lol, at the local Adelaide weekly markets. Didn't know much about them but didn't stop me buying a "swag" (can provide translation if required) for $3 Oz each. Left some behind as was not sure about them and the other included Mozart and Wagner!

I picked up ( all in mint condition) with weird 10" 33 1/3 LP's
JS Bach part one and two, Berlioz part one and two, Tchaikovsky part three.

Apparently there are 74 in the series! Wondering if I should go back and get more, even if they are Mozart and the Flying Dutchman Wagner!


----------



## hillbilly (Feb 17, 2015)

*fabbri collection*



Manuel said:


> For 45 cents, they can't be bad. I was lurking once at a local shop here, and they had a basket with old casettes for a couple of bucks each. I found an old tape of Leonard Pennario (?) playing the concerto by Grieg and Rach's Paganini Rhapsody. And when I say "I found a tape" I really mean it, it had no box or label...


I have come into my possession 83 of a set of 84 great composers 1966-69 by Fabbri and partners and I thought they might be of interest, all in very good condition.


----------

